# memory foam mattresses in north portugal



## rgovinda (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello
I am looking for a supplier of good quality memory foam mattresses at reasonable prices around the Viseu / Coimbra area.

Does anyone have any good experiences with purchasing these?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

rgovinda said:


> Hello
> I am looking for a supplier of good quality memory foam mattresses at reasonable prices around the Viseu / Coimbra area.
> 
> Does anyone have any good experiences with purchasing these?


Pipo are just on the edge of Coimbra right beside the highway & offer a wide range of quality products at very good prices................ and have English speakers. 

Pipo Mobiliário

I have no commercial link to the company but have used them several times & have also recommended them to a number of friends all of which have bought from them,


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

rgovinda said:


> Hello
> I am looking for a supplier of good quality memory foam mattresses at reasonable prices around the Viseu / Coimbra area.
> 
> Does anyone have any good experiences with purchasing these?


Pipo, mentioned by TM are just a few minutes from me. If you have any questions to put to them, I don't mind popping in next time I'm passing.


----------

